# Heading On Holiday



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

This 1960 (M0!!) Accutron 214 Alpha model is heading for some healing at the seaside of Brighton. It has been running way to fast and needs to slow down with the assistance of the good staff at the Brighton Home for Watch Recouperation. It is obviously also suffering from Hamilton Electric envy. It has a 14k gold case that is in excellant condition but the minute track is not so good. The case back is a pry off unlike it's other 214 brothers that have a round back with screw down ring.

The good doctor at the center will likely post some better photos once he has evaluated it's condition and done his healing.










Bill D


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> This 1960 (M0!!) Accutron 214 Alpha model is heading for some healing at the seaside of Brighton. It has been running way to fast and needs to slow down with the assistance of the good staff at the Brighton Home for Watch Recouperation. It is obviously also suffering from Hamilton Electric envy. It has a 14k gold case that is in excellant condition but the minute track is not so good. The case back is a pry off unlike it's other 214 brothers that have a round back with screw down ring.
> 
> The good doctor at the center will likely post some better photos once he has evaluated it's condition and done his healing.
> 
> ...


Nice watch Bill lovely case shape and that coffin Link bracelet must be worth a few bob to a accutron collector usually about $300.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's certainly looks very influenced by Richard Arbib design's for Hamilton....and an M0 as well! :thumbsup:

I think it will enjoy its holiday by the sea...but I will try and prevent any holiday romances. 

I'm sure I've never seen a 214 with a snap -on back.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

One of these recently (in the last week or so) sold on eBay. I wasn't paying a great deal of attention, but my recollection was that it sold for $500 - $600 or so. Was it this one?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Probably so, it sounds right. There are two others listed at the moment with BIN of $750 and $1035. Funny how the more seldom seen watches seem to show up in bunches! you can go a year with out seeing one and all of a sudden there are multiple ones listed.

The dial is the only weak point on this one. As far as running it needs the typical 214 rephasing.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Probably so, it sounds right. There are two others listed at the moment with BIN of $750 and $1035. *Funny how the more seldom seen watches seem to show up in bunches! you can go a year with out seeing one and all of a sudden there are multiple ones listed.*
> 
> The dial is the only weak point on this one. As far as running it needs the typical 214 rephasing.


This was certainly the case with Hamilton Electric Meteors - about 4 in the last month on eBay. I sold mine a while back, but got another dial in excellent original shape so I am looking for another complete watch that needs "help".


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> This 1960 (M0!!) Accutron 214 Alpha model is heading for some healing at the seaside of Brighton. It has been running way to fast and needs to slow down with the assistance of the good staff at the Brighton Home for Watch Recouperation. It is obviously also suffering from Hamilton Electric envy. It has a 14k gold case that is in excellant condition but the minute track is not so good. The case back is a pry off unlike it's other 214 brothers that have a round back with screw down ring.
> 
> The good doctor at the center will likely post some better photos once he has evaluated it's condition and done his healing.
> 
> ...


The holiday-by-the-sea is over for this rather unusual Accutron....so it's going home tomorrow. Here are some holiday snaps!


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I love this model 214. The model 521 is unique among 214's for a couple of reasons: It is the only 214 with a snap back and it has a glass crystal as original.

Pegwood


----------

